# Big Blue



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Haven't fished much lately, haven't posted in longer. Planned a trip to leave friday at noon, everything on shedule, everyone on the boat on time. Fire up gen, strbrd, uhhh no fire on port. Check everything, try again...nothin. Owner calls mechanic, no answer, eyeball mechanic a while longer, call mechanic, mechanic finally calls back. Pull cyllenoid(sp) off, fires up, but only way to shut her down is stick finger in the hole to block fuel...ok. Head south 3 hours behind. Put 2 wahoos and an AJ in the boat that afternoon. Put sword baits in at 9:30 have a bite within minutes, put a 60# yft in boat, then a little bft. Bite dies with moonrise, at 5:00 am get bit, put 175# sword in the boat. 
Start the troll, pick up a mahi, lose another, get to the kegs NE of spur, hook 2 yft on live baits on spin, fight for an hour only to pull hooks. Put in plastics and headed east. Crossed a line from blue/green to green/blue. Shortly after, short left gets crushed. Fish is dumping 50 with 23# of drag like nothing, lines aren't half way cleared, turn and run after while clearing. Get half the spool back. Settle in, and pretty sure what we got, but staying down. First angler tags out and while harnessing the second fish starts tailwalking a couple hundred yds out, bill and head are thick, for sure 5 tubs. Goes down, along with angler shortly after. the owner is up now, he gets it to the bimini, twice in about 30 min., fish sounds, angler out. Seas go from calm to choppy during the fight, bust the swim platform off backing into seas, it sinks, thankfully, I hated that thing. Now we do some serious backing. I'm the reluctant 7th angler, make some progress, get the bimini on the reel. Dump the rod off to my dad again, and get ready to wire. Keep the bimini on reel and storm her, staying all over her. Finally got her up and running, she comes out going away, 2' thick across the back, and long, easily 7-800. After 3 hours of 23# of standup and 8 angler changes, I get the wire. Ended up breaking 500 when she surged, and she swam away clean. Very greatful to have the oppurtunity to do battle with such an awesome creature. Fortunate to have my best freind since childhood, driving, his dad, the owner and mine on the boat, plus three others for their first offshore trip...they may be a little jaded now. If ya'll aren't pulling a rainbow super chugger on your short rigger, you're missing out. The cheapest lure, and gets eaten more than any other. Chandler has pics and video, maybe he'll put something up.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, I dont know much about the blue water fishing but even I know yall got on some fine fish.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Epic battle. Those 3 guys are spoiled, now it'll take one ridiculous trip to top that one. Sword, blue marlin, YFT, mahi, wahoo excellent post. You got room for another on your next trip?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like an epic trip. Hope to see pics and video


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Absolutely awesome, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

fantastic!!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great story!!! looking forward to the vid & pics!!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice, that's what lasting memories are made of!! I can't wait till we cross paths with one.

Robert


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have some of these super chuggers hanging on my lure rack never rigged. I guess it's time..!


----------



## ricantbar (Sep 14, 2008)

Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## chanman (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's a few pics I have pulled so far...

They don't do her justice but we are still dialing in our camera system. Next trip Ill have a permanant one in the tower.

Got a short video made up when we got on her after we lost the swim platform...Ill try to get a link to youtube after dinner.

Was definitely an awesome trip with family and friends...one that will not be forgotten. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Big fish for sure! Awesome pics!


----------



## chanman (Dec 8, 2009)

She jumped a few times early in the fight (way out)...but didn't get her going until the very end. This is about 2 hours and 45 minutes in and we were finally able to work her with the boat :thumbup:

I will be working on all the footage this week but will take me a while to go through two days (36 hrs) worth of video for the good shots. Ill try to up date the finished product.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dang that's a big fish


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

You will never forget a blue marlin catch. Ill bet Steve Kaiser himself remembers every blue billed on the Venture. What great times and great memories when you see that greyhound.... Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 24, 2009)

Exciting report and video. Where were you when you hooked this fish?:thumbup:


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

So cool! Congrats


----------



## chanman (Dec 8, 2009)

Crimson Tide said:


> Exciting report and video. Where were you when you hooked this fish?:thumbup:


Around 60 miles South of Destin. We were a few miles north of the Spur.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Damn, that is nice fish, congrats again.


----------

